# Running my Graco 395 off a generator? Will it hurt it?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I am starting a job up in the mountains tomorrow and was just informed there is no power there yet, but he has a generator set up. I believe he said it was 8000 watts. Would this damage my pump?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

A generator can create powerfluctuations, this can hurt the electronic pressure control.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have used my pumps numerous times off a generator. Spraying tomorrow and will have to use the GC's welder as there is no power on site yet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't had a problem doing it.

You may want to call graco and double check.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If you haven't signed a contract yet slip in something about damage to equipment resulting from existing infrastructure (electric,plumbing) 

Mine has one about the HO providing power and water if yours does it might be a good place to add this. Truthfully I don't know if this is even reasonable I just thought of it and if he signs you're good :thumbup:


I'm big on CYA.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It should be fine, check your generator power rating to Graco's recommended rating.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Watch for surge watts. Thats the juice it takes for the first stroke. Its a lot higher.

I've run my 1095 of my 6K generator with no problems, FWIW.
(I'd have to check the plate, but it seems to be 1500 watts to run, however it uses 3000 watts at surge.)


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to run a Graco 495 with Generator when there was no power on entire subdivisions yet, generator won't be a problem at all but make sure that if you work all day to have plenty of gas and look for the watts.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just saw that it is a 8000 you will be fine.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I do like the idea of adding an "available power" clause to my contracts.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

go buy yourself a real good surge protector and put it between the machine and the generator. Graco circuit boards range from 150.00 to 550.00 depending on the unit


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> go buy yourself a real good surge protector and put it between the machine and the generator. Graco circuit boards range from 150.00 to 550.00 depending on the unit


 That sounds like it would work. Have you done this before?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodland I just had this problem.
I use a 5000 watts generator with my 
395 and had no problems .


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. Turns out this one is 5000 too. I thought it was 8 for some reason. Havent had any problems though.


----------

